# how to hook up a car amp to a turntable setup



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

yo i was woundering how would i hook up a car amp to a turntable setup 
i no to hook the rcs calbes to the red and white in and outputs from the mixer to the amp but that leave me with a problem .the remote wire.will it work with out the remote wire or not
has any one tried this before


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

hehhe I did that when I was 10 years old :biggrin:

all you gotta do is have a power supply that can put out as much amperage as the car amp needs. Unless you have a big power supply, dont expect much out of the car amp. You can get away with using a 50-75 amp battery charger to power it, but when the bass hits too hard you'll get a brown out of sorts on the amp because the battery charger circuit isnt desinged to do transient amp jolts of current pull.

But really, all you have to do is hook up the power and remote to the positive power lead and ground normally. Thats it.

You may have better success using a car battery in conjunction with a small battery charger at the same time. That way the battery can take up the slack on major power loads and act like a capacitor more or less.


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

o tru .sweet as. that sounds simple.
sweet thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 29 2005, 01:09 AM~4296268
> *yo i was woundering how would i hook up a car amp to a turntable setup
> i no to hook the rcs calbes to the red and white in and outputs from the mixer to the amp but that leave me with a problem .the remote wire.will it work with out the remote wire or not
> has any one tried this before
> *


What are you trying to do?


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

im trying to hook up my brothers turntables to my sounds. for my trailer.
so if he hasint got his pa and shit he can us my trailer.
hay snoopdan would u have any pictures of what im talking about or for any one at that matter


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

pictures of what exactly? The power supply?


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

o yes sorry about that .yea the powersupply.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 29 2005, 03:01 PM~4300103
> *o tru .sweet as. that sounds simple.
> sweet thanks
> *


Well, if brian did it when he was 10, it should be pretty easy, but then again, brian does know what hes talking about :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

A battery charger is all ya need for a dirty electrical setup, if you had a battery and a battery charger in parallel to power the amp, it would be a hell of a lot stable and cleaner. (meaning, you get louder and less distortion with your music)


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

o yep.i think i will go with the batt and charger.
o yep that look eazy to do then all i need to do is hook the remote wire up to the postive power cable and hook the rca cables up to the turntables.
sweet thanks.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Dec 1 2005, 04:05 PM~4315468
> *o yep.i think i will go with the batt and charger.
> o yep that look eazy to do then all i need to do is hook the remote wire up to the postive power cable and hook the rca cables up to the turntables.
> sweet thanks.
> *



also if you use a battery, it will be easier on your house's power wiring, and less of a chance of popping a fuse


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

yea thats tru.i dont want to fuck up the fuses.then i will have to replace the little wire myself lol.


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

hay snoopdan. i tryed doing the remote and postive cable together and hooked it up to my car battery and i hooked it up to my mini disk player and it didnt work.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Dec 3 2005, 01:01 AM~4327048
> *hay snoopdan. i tryed doing the remote and postive cable together and hooked it up to my car battery and i hooked it up to my mini disk player and it didnt work.
> *



kill yourself. :dunno:

I dont know what your doing bro, i can only help so much. :biggrin:


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

fuck nah it dont work. o fuck it 
i will just use my headunit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 1 2005, 11:30 AM~4312897
> *Well, if brian did it when he was 10, it should be pretty easy, but then again, brian does know what hes talking about :uh:
> *


Um, Brian hasn't posted in this thread until now... :buttkick:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 3 2005, 01:39 PM~4328392
> *Um, Brian hasn't posted in this thread until now...  :buttkick:
> *


maybe you were just on his mind :ugh: 

im outta here


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Dec 3 2005, 02:01 AM~4327048
> *hay snoopdan. i tryed doing the remote and postive cable together and hooked it up to my car battery and i hooked it up to my mini disk player and it didnt work.
> *


you gotta hook the ground to the battery too. 

also you gotta have an rca signal input hooked up.


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

yea man i had everthing hooked up.
when i hooked it up to the power postive i attached the remoter wire to the postive terminal were u screw it.
.o should i have connected the remote wire straight to the postive battery terminal insteed of the potive termianl on the amp.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Dec 3 2005, 05:45 PM~4329918
> *yea man i had everthing hooked up.
> when i hooked it up to the power postive i attached the remoter wire to the postive terminal were u screw it.
> .o should i have connected the remote wire straight to the postive battery terminal insteed of the potive termianl on the amp.
> *


electrically..it's the same. it should have turned on if you had it grounded to the battery and everything hooked up right.


----------

